# لكل من يسأل عن ميعاد الدورة التحكم الرقمى بإستخدام الحاسب (cnc)



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (18 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمه *الله* وبركاته 
كيف حالكم يا احبابى اتمنى ان تكونوا بخير إن شاء *الله* .
اعتزر عن التأخير. 
إن شاء *الله* سوف تبدء الدورة فى 24-6-2006 الموافق يوم السبت إن شاء *الله* 
وسوف تنقسم الى اربع اجزاء:ـ
ـ *الجزء الأول* : تعريف بالتحكم الرقمي بإستخدام الحاسب.
-* الجزء الثاني *: تعريف بالبرمجة والأوامر ( المستوى الاول).
- *الجزء الثالث *: البرمجة (المستوى الثانى ).
ـ *الجزء الرابع *:البرمجه (المستوى الثالث).
و جزاكم *الله* كل خير .
تقبلوا السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
للاشتراك فى الدورة 
تفضل بالدخول هنا 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=22229


----------



## mawad (18 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أبوحافظ (19 مايو 2006)

جزاكم اللة خيرا كثيرا وألهمكم علما نافعا


----------



## SADAWI (19 مايو 2006)

نسال الله لك التوفيق وان يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك وان يستفيد منها الجميع


----------



## mohamedsalah174 (19 مايو 2006)

اخى لا اعلم كيف نوفيك حقك من الشكر ,ولكن كل ما املك هو الدعاء لك اثابكم الله


----------



## smartboy (19 مايو 2006)

**

الله يعطيك العافيه اخوي 

والى الامام دوما :67:​


----------



## mma1979 (19 مايو 2006)

الله يعطيك العافية بس يا ترى احنا كدا مشتركين ولا ايه؟


----------



## mohamedhassan20 (20 مايو 2006)

الف شكر بس هل كدا انا مشترك ولا لأ ارجو الافادة


----------



## monther86 (20 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا 
ولكن ممكن نعرف أسماء المقبولين في الدورة 
وشكرا ......


----------



## بشار11 (20 مايو 2006)

اريد الشتراك كيف ذلك


----------



## هيثم صابر (20 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود 
بس اريد اعرف انا مشترك والا لا وشكرا مره اخرى
يعطــــــــــــــــــــــ العافيه ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــيك


----------



## المهندس204 (20 مايو 2006)

الأ المشرف ااحمد
تحتة حب وود 
استفسر عن طريقة تقديم الحلقات هل ستكون كلها مع بعض أم ستكون منفصلة........؟


وتقبل خالص حبى


----------



## en_mohamedtop (20 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله كل الخير على هذا المجهود الكبير
لو سمحت أريد اعرف انا مشترك والا لا وشكرا مره اخرى
يعطــــــــــــــــــــــ العافيه ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـيك


----------



## شعاع الشمس (21 مايو 2006)

*طلب من الأخ محمد إسماعيل*

ألف شكر يا بشمهندس وربنا يوفق
ويا ريت تحطلنا موضوع فيه قائمة بأسماء المشتركين، للتأكيد، وكذلك كلمة منكم لغير المشتركين وكيف يتحصلوا على الفائدة من الدورة، موضوع واحد يفيد الفريقين إن شاء الله ، ولكم الأجر عند الله


----------



## zaki (22 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله على هذه البادرة الطيبة أخي محمد


----------



## محمد رمضان حس (23 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله ومنى الف شكر واتمنى ان تكون خطوه فى البرمجه


----------



## مها داخلى (23 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خير و كثر من أمثالكم
أود أن أشترك بالدوره ........... كيف


----------



## المهندس204 (23 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
السادة منظمو الدورة نحن فى الأنتظار ولم نتحصل على ردوود عن استفساراتنا نرجو شاكرين توضيح طريقة الاشتراك وكيفية عر ض الدورة حتى يتثنى لنا الاستفادة القصوى منها....


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (23 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اخى الحبيب سوف اعرض اسماء المشتركين فى الدورة عن قريب إن شاء الله ولكن فى بعض المشاورات مع الادارة حول الاخوة الاعضاء الغير مشتركين فى الدورة لذلك لا نريد ان نكتب شيئ ونتراجع عنه 
اما عن الدورة إن شاء الله سوف تعرض درس درس وما بن الدروس الرد على الاسئله 
و اى استفسار انا حاضر
والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## خالد وليد (24 مايو 2006)

*المباركهوالتهنئه*

الله يباركلكم ويوسع عليكم من فضله


----------



## eng.abdelrahman (24 مايو 2006)

كيف نشترك في الدورة


----------



## tarek2004_7 (24 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم
اريد الاشتراك فى هذة الدورة فكيف لى بذللك ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## eng_mohamad (24 مايو 2006)

*eng_mohamad2005************

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاكم الله خيرا علي هذا المجهود الرائع 
أود الإشتراك في هذه الدوره


----------



## أبو عبدالله السلفي (24 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا وهو معاد طيب خاصة والمعظم عندهم امتحان اليومين دول ربنا يعين الجميع وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed_saleh (25 مايو 2006)

الف شكر و الجديد ننتظره منك


----------



## م.أبو عبدالله (25 مايو 2006)

جزاكم الله خير ونفع بكم وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم.
كيف لنا الشتراك رجاءا


----------



## imar (25 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله خير اذا فيك تحول الدورة الى اميل وترسلنا اياه حتي نستطيع درسه على مهل جزاك الله عنا كل خير ramiba2004*************


----------



## imar (25 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله كب خير


----------



## imar (25 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## imar (25 مايو 2006)

سلا عليكم ورحمة


----------



## eng.abdelrahman (25 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك ولك 

الحمدلله أظن أن المعاد مناسب جدا حيث أن غالبا بيكون الامتحانات انتهت لدى الجميع


----------



## tarek2004_7 (25 مايو 2006)

عفوا ما هو ميعاد الدورة


----------



## Mohamed Attia (25 مايو 2006)

الأخ العزيز/
لك مني افضل التحيه،شكرا جزيلا علي ماتقدمه وربنا يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك
انا اريد الأشتراك في الدوره ماهي الشروط المطلوبه، وكيف اعرفبانني قبلت بالدوره.
اشكرك وتمنياتي بالتوفيق
مهندس/محمد عطيه
مدير مركز تطوير الأغمال بالمنصوره
Ahmed_332***********


----------



## حمدكوم (26 مايو 2006)

اقدم شكري وامتناني الى السيد المهندس محمد اسماعيل على الخدمات الكبيرة التي يقدمها لنا سائلين المولى عزوجل يحفظه و يزيد من حسناته.


----------



## م.مصطفي عمر (26 مايو 2006)

ارجو ان اشترك في هذه الدورة .
وجــــــــــــــــــــــــــزاك الله كــــــــــــل خــــــــــــير...............
اثــــــــــابكـــــــم الله...............


----------



## noni67 (26 مايو 2006)

مش عارف اقولك ايه
مجال جديد طان نفسى اعرفة
جزاكم الله خيرا
ولو امكن تعتبرنى مشترك فى الدورة اشكرك


----------



## imar (26 مايو 2006)

[frame="11 70"] جزاك الله على هذه البادرة الطيبة أخي محمد
[/frame]


----------



## على10 (26 مايو 2006)

جزاكم اللة عنا خيرا كثيرا وألهمكم علما نافعا وأرجوا ان تعتبرنى مشترك فى الدورة


----------



## nazeeh aldarawish (27 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي العزيز


----------



## nazeeh aldarawish (27 مايو 2006)

و اعتبرني مشتركا في هذه الدورة


----------



## aimenmohammed (27 مايو 2006)

هل الكتاب المرفق سوف يكون شاملاً كل الدورة


----------



## salemr12 (27 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير ونحن متلهفون


----------



## eng_essam (27 مايو 2006)

*g fanuc*

لدى في المصنع الذي اعمل فية ماكينة تجليخ ​​cnc grinding machine G FANUC model power mate ​​​​وأود الاشتراك فى الدورة لانى مبتدىء فى هذا المجال ​​ 
​


----------



## The Real Pro (28 مايو 2006)

لسلام عليكم
كيف يمكن الإشتراك
أرجو تأكيد الموعد فيوم 22/6/2006 هو يوم خميس و ليس سبت
فأيهما الموعد الصحيح

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## mhmd_eg (28 مايو 2006)

اود الاشتراك فى الدورة وهذا ايميلى mhmd1111*************


----------



## الحالم (28 مايو 2006)

بارك الله فيك اخ محمد
وجزاك خيرا عن المسلمين
ونحن بانتظار الدورة في الموعد الذي حددته وان شاء الله نكون من المشتركين فيها


----------



## eng_essam (29 مايو 2006)

*شكرا اخى*

شكرا اخى 
eng_mohamed_ismail 

على ما ستبذلة من مجهود 
ارجو افادتى عن كيفية التاكد من اشتراكى فى الدورة


----------



## مهندس طيار (29 مايو 2006)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي 
كلنا شوقا وانتظار للدورة القادمه ان شاء الله 
مشكور علي المجهود


----------



## ابراهيم احمد محمد (29 مايو 2006)

*cooling*

مبادره ممتازه منك يأخي 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## tornido2010 (29 مايو 2006)

الف شكرا يا باشا بس لو سمحت انا مش دايم الدخول على المنتداء فا لو سمحت ازى اقدر اوصل الى هذة الدورة فا لو سمحت هل من الممكن ان يقوم بعث رسالة على الايمل لمعرفة مكانها و ميعادة و ليك جزيل الشكر


----------



## mohamed_saleh (30 مايو 2006)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي 
كلنا شوقا وانتظار للدورة القادمه ان شاء الله 
مشكور علي المجهود


----------



## abuhodivah (30 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ، الأخ eng.Mohamed_ismail اود المشاركة بالدورة واود معرفة طريقة الاشتراك.


----------



## waissy (31 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
اني طلبت الاشتراك لكن ما حصلت علي الاجابة 
مع جزيل الشكر والاحترام


----------



## MDREAM (31 مايو 2006)

مشكور حبيبي و ان شاء الله نستفيد

تحياتي

Mdream


----------



## MDREAM (31 مايو 2006)

و يا ريت معرفة طريقة الاشتراك

تحياتي

Mdream


----------



## م التحبو (31 مايو 2006)

*شكر*

مشكور خوى على المجهودات


----------



## amraomar (1 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اعتبروني يا شباب مشترك في الدورة من الان بقوة وبعنف وبعزيمة 
وكيف الاشتراك يا اخا العرب 
ترى حمصتنا ( حمستنا ) زيادة عن اللزوم


----------



## م محمد (1 يونيو 2006)

مشكور اخىالغالى 

وان شاء الله نكون من المشتركين فى هذه الدورة 
وجزاك الله كل خير 

دمت


----------



## salemr12 (1 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير الاخ المهندس محمد اسماعيل:31:


----------



## salemr12 (1 يونيو 2006)

كيف نقوم بالاشتراك في الدوره يا باش مهندس محمد


----------



## مهندس كلش (1 يونيو 2006)

*كيف يغلق باب الإشتراك ؟ على الأقل أعطنا تفاصيل أوضح يا مهندس*

أخي مهندس محمد اسماعيل
تفاصيل دورة السي ان سي 
حضورياً او على المنتدى المفتوح او المغلق؟
الفرق بين انواع المشتركين كيف بالضبط ؟
أرغب ان أكون مشترك فعال أحصل على شهادات إتمام الدورة كيف افعل بالضبط ؟

وإنا كانت الدورة أغلقت فأرجوك تضيفني مع المشتركين :80:


----------



## عز الاسلام (2 يونيو 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا

:32: اريد ان اشترك فى الدورة 
ماذا افعل


----------



## alaa_nasr_eng (2 يونيو 2006)

اتمنى لك التالق دائما وان تضمنى معك


----------



## محمد الجوداوي (3 يونيو 2006)

الا خ محمد اسماعيل شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خير جزاء المحسنين


----------



## temo_love15 (3 يونيو 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا على كل ما تقدموه لنا وانا مشترك فى هذه الدوره انشاء الله


----------



## makas11 (4 يونيو 2006)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## هيفا (4 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
شكراً جزيلاً على الدورات، و اردت ان اعرف ان كان هناك اعتماد على معلومات تساعد على فهمها 
و شكراً.


----------



## makas11 (4 يونيو 2006)

I want to help me in solving my problem


----------



## م:عبدالحميد (4 يونيو 2006)

بارك الله فيكم وجعلها في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## همتار (5 يونيو 2006)

جزالك الله خيرا
كيف هي طريقة الاشتراك


----------



## هشام محمد حامد (5 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هشام محمد حامد (5 يونيو 2006)

اريد ان اشترك فى الدورة 
ماذا افعل


----------



## nour alshams (7 يونيو 2006)

[glow="ff0066"] 
وأنا أريد الاشتراك بالدورة 
[/glow]


----------



## zuhir sabah (7 يونيو 2006)

eng_mohamed_ismail قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمه *الله* وبركاته
> كيف حالكم يا احبابى اتمنى ان تكونوا بخير إن شاء *الله* .
> اعتزر عن التأخير.
> إن شاء *الله* سوف تبدء الدورة فى 24-6-2006 الموافق يوم السبت إن شاء *الله*
> ...


نسال الله ان يوفقكم


----------



## zuhir sabah (7 يونيو 2006)

الله يوفقكم


----------



## الدويري (7 يونيو 2006)

نحمد الله سبحانه وتعالى على عملك وشكرا لك


----------



## ريتاج (7 يونيو 2006)

مشكور كتيييييير أخي الفاضل بس ما جاوبتنا كيف ممكن الإشتراك بالدورة؟


----------



## م/ نصر السيد (9 يونيو 2006)

[grade="ff4500 4b0082 0000ff 000000 F4a460"] 
.جزك الله خيرا
[/grade]


----------



## ZIZO770 (11 يونيو 2006)

كيفية الاشتراك وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## momoeng (12 يونيو 2006)

الله يجعلكم ممن يحسنون صنعا وينفع بكم المسلمين


----------



## hossamnet1 (12 يونيو 2006)

الله يكتر من امثالكم لسه الدنيا بخير لانو مافي حدا بها الايام بيعلم ببلاش


----------



## رائد سامي1 (12 يونيو 2006)

هل انا مشترك بالدورة ام لا


----------



## m_rezk (12 يونيو 2006)

جزاكم الله خيراً و نفعكم و نفع المسلمين بهذا العلم


----------



## ابوسلطان_41 (13 يونيو 2006)

كيفية الاشتراك


----------



## ENG.GAZA (13 يونيو 2006)

شكرا على هذا الجهد المبارك و أريد المشاركة


----------



## نوري حسن1 (14 يونيو 2006)

اريد الأشتراك في هذه الدورة ولكن كيف يتم ذلك أخبروني جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## m_rezk (15 يونيو 2006)

اريد الأشتراك في هذه الدورة ولكن كيف يتم ذلك أخبروني جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## تلميذ (16 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير , و اسمح لي بهذا الأسئلة :
هل بالإمكان التعلم من دون وجود الآلة 
ماهي البرامج التي ستعلمهافي هذه الدورة


----------



## تلميذ (16 يونيو 2006)

كيف يتم الاشتراك


----------



## zuhir sabah (17 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا والله يحميك ويوفقك وان لم اشترك شخصيا في الدوره وما اعرف هي تشملني او لا وكيف تكون ؟


----------



## issam.16 (17 يونيو 2006)

:33: نسال الله لك التوفيق, جزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## حسام جاسم (17 يونيو 2006)

مشكور اخوي على المجهود.بس كيف المشاركه؟ ومتى؟


----------



## mfm (18 يونيو 2006)

*التسجيل في الدورة*

نرجو إيفادتنا عن التسجيل في هذه الدورة


----------



## المهندس 2005 (18 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا 
على شوق ان شاء الله


----------



## حمدكوم (19 يونيو 2006)

*الاشتراك بالدورة*

السلام عليكم
لقد علمنا موعد الدورة ولكن الذي لم نعلمه و لم نعرفه هو كيفية الاشتراك بالدورة هل للاخوة الاعزاء علم بذلك ... أرجو اعلامنا رجاءا. :81:


----------



## meshaal (19 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا .اريد اعرف انا مشترك اولا وشكرا. ولكم الأجر عند الله


----------



## التائب (19 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير و اعانك عليه


----------



## التائب (19 يونيو 2006)

الرجاء منك اخي ان يتم تتبيث هذه المحاضرات


----------



## سعد محمد جاد (19 يونيو 2006)

جزاكم الله كل الخير
ارجو معرفة هل ان مشترك فى هذه الدورة ام لا 
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عبدالفتاح رشاد (19 يونيو 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمود كامل (19 يونيو 2006)

*خطوه جيده نحو تعلم التحكم الرقمي*

_مهندسوا الميكانيكا في حاجه لتعلم هذه الدوره خصوصا قسم الإنتاج وهذه دوره مفيده في مجال الصناعه رغم أننا لم نتعلمها في الكليه فجزاك الله عنا كل الخير _


----------



## هانى احمد محمد (19 يونيو 2006)

لكم جزيل الشكر يا أخى واتمنى لكم النجاح والتقدم .
ولاكن بس انا مشترك ولا لا ولكم جزيل الشكر.


----------



## السيد الحسني (20 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
سؤالي هو كيف اشترك بالدوره وفقكم الله وهل ان الاشتراك مجاني ومفتوح الله يحفظكم
اخوكم السيد الحسني


----------



## هندسة انتاج (20 يونيو 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا وشكرا للاخ محمد اسماعيل على ما يقدمه فى هذ القسم والى الامام دائما اخ محمد وربنا يوفقك يارب


----------



## hggi (21 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله الف خير اخي الكريم . وانا بانتظار الدوره بفارغ الصبر . وربي يوفقق انشاء الله


----------



## modi2001126 (22 يونيو 2006)

جزاك اللة كل خير وانا اريد ان اكون من اول المشتركين معك ان شاء اللة


----------



## mhmd_eg (22 يونيو 2006)

*لعله امر خبيث*

:79: يبدو انه لا توجد لا دورات ولا يحزنون وان الامر كله خباثه فى خباثه لكى تزيد الردود على موضوع وهمى فقط:79: 
:69: :69: :69: ​


----------



## temo_love15 (23 يونيو 2006)

أنا لم أجد اى ردود على الموضوع وشكرا


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (23 يونيو 2006)

mhmd_eg قال:


> :79: يبدو انه لا توجد لا دورات ولا يحزنون وان الامر كله خباثه فى خباثه لكى تزيد الردود على موضوع وهمى فقط:79:
> :69: :69: :69: ​



السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
سامحك الله يا اخي تتهمني بالخباثه لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 
نحن نفعل ذلك لله عز وجل لقد اسئت الظن 
اخوتي الاحباب لقد وعدتكم بالدوره يوم 24/6/2006

اما عن الردود لقد وضعت كل الردود التى تكفيكم فى الدوره 
خطواتها 
ميعادها 
وضع المشترك 
وضع الزائر 
وضع العضو 
لقد وفت كل شيئ ما المطلوب منى ان اعيد لكل واحدة كل هذا لوحده 
لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

جزاك الله خيرأ اخي mhmd_eg 
و السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## شعاع الشمس (24 يونيو 2006)

​(((من كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فيقل خيرا أو ليصمت)))
الأخ mhmd_eg : سامحك الله، نحن لم نتعود مثل هذه الردود في هذا الملتقى الذي يحفل بشريحة متعلمة هدفها نشر العلم والتعلم ابتغاء لوجه الله عز وجل.
جهود المهندس محمد معروفة في المنتدى، أرجو أن تتقدم باعتذار كتابي له وتلتزم بآداب وقوانين المنتدى في التعامل.
وأنت يابشمهندس محمد أسأل الله أن يثبت أجرك وأن يجعل عملك خالصا لوجهه الكريم، وعليك بالصبر، ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم.


----------



## هيفا (24 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 
من المؤسف أن يكون مثل هذه الردود mhmd_eg خاصة في منتدانا ،جهود م .محمد معروفة و مشهود لها من قبل الجميع و نحن على ثقة بها .
والله الموفق و جزى الله جهود كل ناشر علم الخير و وفقه الى سواء السبيل


----------



## هندسة انتاج (24 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
سامحك الله ياخى على هذه الكلمات وبعدين هو هيا خد ايه من الردود ردك ده هيزيده حاجه ْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

لا داعي لهذه الكلمات اخى الحبيب من صفات المسلم انه لا يسيئ الظن وانت تسيئ الظن من الممكن ان يكونالاخ يقصد شيئ ما ونحن لا نعرفه ونريد منه توضيح الامر وان كان اخطاء فى حقنا فالله سميعاً بصير و هو الذى يحاسبه ليس نحن يا عباد ,ارجوا الهدوء فنحن ليس عندنا وقت لمثل هذه الجدالات امامنا رساله لابد ان نكملها ولا نتراجع لمثل هذه الجدالات التى ليس لها فائده .
و جزاكم الله كل خير يا اخوه
اخوكم فى الله العبد الفقير الى الله محمد اسماعيل


----------



## mhmd_eg (24 يونيو 2006)

بانا آسف
ولكن تتحدثون عن هذه الدورة منذ فترة طويلة ولا اجد لا كيفية اشتراك ولا جدول بمحتويات الدورة ولا منهاج ولا ردود على استفسارات الاخوة
ولقد تعودنا فى المنتديات العربية على مقالب كثيرة ومع ما ذكرت سابقا فكان الاحتمال الاقرب انها مقلب من ضمن هذه المقالب
واكرر اسفى للأخ الفاضل وكل الاخوة


----------



## mhmd_eg (24 يونيو 2006)

وانا لم اقصد من كلامى ان الاخ خبيث
كنت اقصد انه لو لم تكن هناك دورة فهذه حركة خباثة 
يوجد فى منتيات كثيرة امور متشابهه الهدف منها زيادة الردود لكى يزيد رصيد صاحبها من النقاط وتتم ترقيته
وانا جديد على منتداكم واغلب المنتديات نظامها متشابه لذلك قصدت ان مسألة كثرة الردود على الامر حركة خباثه وليس الاخ نفسه خبيث معاذ الله


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (24 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

الاخ mhmd_eg
انظر الى الدورة وميعادها وانظر الى توقت اللقائك للرساله الاوله وانظر الى توقيت ردى عليك على الرساله الاوله. 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=21948
اخى كل ما اريده منك ان تجتهد فى هذه الدورة وان تُبرز اسمك فيها.
كنت تسأل عنها وها هي لك امامك نحن نريد ان نرى منك المجهود و الاسئله و التجاوب منك فيها . 
كل ما انا اريده ان تستفيدوا وان تدعوا لي 
حقيقه نريد ان نكون اخوه فى الله 
وجزاكم الله كل خير احبابي 
و السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## هندسة انتاج (25 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
وفقكم الله اخ محمد وانا اسف على اى رد من شانه يثير القلق فى المنتدى والى المزيد باذن الله


----------



## المهندس المسلم. (25 يونيو 2006)

رسالة للأخ mhmd_eg

ســــوء الظن بالأخرين 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الى أي مدى تستمر سود النوايا والظنون السيئة لدى بعض بني البشر؟
لماذا يسيطر الشك على اليقين في أغلب الأحيان؟
لماذا لاتكون الغلبة لحسن الظن في بعض عقول الناس خصوصا ً إن بعض الظن اثم كما قال تعالى
فلماذا لانتقي شر كبائر الذنوب والآثام والظلم وهو الظلمات يوم القيامة ؟
لماذا يجازف المجازفون بأعراض الناس دون مخافة الله وتقواه ؟
لماذا تكون الرذيلة هي أول مايتبادر إلى الأذهان 
ربما بمجرد رؤية أدنى ابتسامة أو إيماءة برية ؟ 

كثير من البشر حولنا يعاني من سوء الظن في الآخرين .. ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله حين يصل الانسان إلى هذا المستوى .. 

الإسلام يدعونا إلى العفو والتسامح .. وصدق الظن بالأخرين حتى يتبين عكس ذلك .. 

إن التعاليم الإسلامية تحذر أشد التحذير من خصلتين: سوء الظن بالله وسوء الظن بالناس والله تعالى يقول: «يا أيها الذين آمنوا اجتنبوا كثيراً من الظن ان بعض الظن اثم».
والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: «إياكم والظن فإن الظن أكذب الحديث» وأصل هذا كله: الغرور بالنفس والازدراء للغير ومن هنا كانت أول معصية لله في العالم: معصية إبليس وأساسها الغرور والكبر: «أنا خير منه». 

طبعا ً ليس كل الناس يسيئون الظن ولكن الأغلبية ممن يسيئون الظن بناس أبرياء لا لهم ذنب في أي شيء ..

ويرا البعض أن سوء الظن ينتج عن:-

الاحساس من مرض نفسي
اوربما يكون ممن يعاملون الناس بما يعاملونه...... أي انه اذا كثرت الشكوك حول هذا الشخص ....يبدأ هو بالتفكير بنفس الطريقة فيمن حوله
واحيانا يكون الشخص الذي ظُن به السوء هو سبب ذلك ...... ربما لكثرة مايُسمع عنه ...... أي لكثرة اعماله السيئة

واحيانا اخرى يكون هذا الظن في محله ......لكن نادرا

ولكن مايتركه هذا الظن السيء في نفوس الاخرين مرير جدا ...... يفقدك ثقتك بنفسك ان كنت مظلموما ...... ويجعلك تبغض ذلك الشخص الذي دائما ما يتخيلك سيئا يجعلك تبغضه بغضاً شديداً

لكن اسال الله ان يطهر قلوبنا من هذه الامراض النفسية........ آمين


(والذين يؤذون المؤمنين والمؤمنات بغير ما اكتسبوا فقد احتملوا بهتانا وإثما مبينا)(الأحزاب : 58).

" ما أعظم الفرق بين من نام وأعين الناس ساهرة تدعو له , وبين من نام وأعين الناس تدعو عليه" .

أخي الكريم راجع نفسك وإعلم جيداً أن كل حرف يخرج من لسانك يكون حجه عليك يوم القيامة وأنت تعلم جيداً أن الله لا يرد دعوة المظلوم وليس بين دعوة المظلوم حجاب وإعلم جيداً أن الأخ المشرف المهندس محمد بن إسماعيل على أفضل خلق في العلم والتعامل مع الأخرين وأنه لا ينقض الوعد والعهود.

وفقكم الله ولا تغضب من كلامي فأنها تذكرة بأن لا تقع في الخطأ وعليك أخي الكريم أن تراعي في كلامك جانب الإلقاء الجيد وعدم المهاجمة إقتداءاً بنبي الله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.

​

​


----------



## شعاع الشمس (25 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم جميعا
إن كان كلام الأخ mhmd_eg قد أحزننا في البداية، فإنه والله أسعدنا بتقديمه للاعتذار، لقد أخطأ فعلا في البداية ولكن اعتذاره قد يشفع له، لذلك أرى أن نرحب به أخا كريما فاضلا وأن يتوقف اللوم من الجميع بل من أراد الحق فالأخ يستحق أن نوجه له كلمة شكر لوقوفه وتراجعه عن خطئه وأن نشد على يديه، عسى أن ينفع الله به أو ينتفع معنا في هذا المنتدى.
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخوكم شعاع الشمس


----------



## ص بس (26 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم جميعا
يا استاذي محمد اسماعيل .
كيف اسجل نفسي في الدورة?
لحد الان لم افهم ؟
هدا اميلي . ْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْ
Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابو اسماعيل (26 يونيو 2006)

اريد الانضمام الي دورتكم(اتحكم الرقمي بإستخدام الحاسوب cnc)


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (26 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
للاشتراك فى الدورة 
تفضل بالدخول هنا 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=22229
​


----------



## waissy (27 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اشكركم وجزاكم الله


----------



## m_rezk (29 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
ارجوا ارسال بموعد الدورة و كيفة الاشتراك بها 
و جزاكم الله خيراً
محمد رزق


----------



## عبدالله عابدين (1 يوليو 2006)

كيف تتم المشاركه


----------

